#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  chawafa

## Rachida26

Zoals de titel luidt ben ik opzoek naar een chawafa 
Het gaat hierom een persoon die verdwenen is. 
Stuur me een priv bericht als je denkt me te kunnen helpen 
Chokran.

----------


## Nawal12

Hey ben je nog op zoek na chwafa ik ken eentje ie erg goed is

----------


## A.N.N.E

LET OP! Waar ben jij mee bezig zeg !?dat is echt Shirk!! Allah swt Vergeeft Shirk Niet, noch dat je deelgenoten naast de Schepper toekent !! 
Een gewaarschuwd mens, telt voor twee !

----------


## Chawafa

Hallo ik kan je er bij helpen kan me priv bericht sturen

----------


## Chawafa

> Zoals de titel luidt ben ik opzoek naar een chawafa 
> Het gaat hierom een persoon die verdwenen is. 
> Stuur me een priv bericht als je denkt me te kunnen helpen 
> Chokran.


Slm meid wat kan ik voor je doen?

----------


## Laila1111

Heb je telefoonummer ben ook op zoek naar een chwafa aub dringend

----------


## Khalid ouled hrour

Wouwww dit is echt verrrrrrrrrr

----------

